# Instigator Destin Icebreaker 2016



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

*Instigator Destin Cobia Icebreaker 2016*

I was down getting the boat ready this weekend. Saturday was forecasted to be thunderstorms, but was sunny and light winds. Ran the boat from Fort Walton over to Destin as we were starting our slip rental over there anyhow. Eased east out the pass at 1:30, and by 2:45 had her on. First Destin boat fish for 2016! 43.7 lbs...


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Awesome first fish. Congrats yall.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Congratulations! Pretty sure you pissed off Andy and Chris.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

They've just had to have bad luck this year with as much time as they have put in...and they always get us on this first fish gig every year. I think they've got first boat fish 12/15 years or something like that...pretty awesome track record I'd say. 

Better to be lucky than good...

Full Pull will be giving us and all other boats intense pressure in the coming weeks...that's for certain. It's going to be a fun season!


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats! Good job guys!


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Way to go guys and girl....Its ON now...!


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Congrats!!! Keep me in mind for future trips!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Even a blind squirrel finds a nut every once in a while


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

I am legally blind and still spotted the fish. Not sure what that means for the rest of my crew...haha. nah, I think it all had to do with that push of warmer water that was in there that day from Sandestin to Panama City. A few more degrees higher down west and they should start pouring through. One can hope anyways...


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

I hope they come SOON, so they get through before there are 87 boats out there between East Pass and the Broken Bottom.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

First fish is a pretty damn big deal these days. It kind of marks the beginning of the fishing season, I'll try to get out with you guys soon. I need to get some blood on my deck first.


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

I got the opportunity to go out on the Instigator this past monday. The weather was perfect, but we were 0-0. One thing I can say is that the boat was great and the crew was even better. thoroughly enjoyed my time with them.

***except for the sunburn lol***


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

They're alright


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

We went yesterday and went 0-3. Dumb idiots wouldn't eat the eels that were perfectly presented to them


----------



## Don White (Oct 8, 2007)

Congrats Capt!


----------

